# Perfect shot



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I have been given permission by the county because it is not rabbit season to take rabbits on my property that are eating the peaches and other plants in the garden. Hopefully there will be more tonight. 1-3/4in. golds gym green bands. About 15 ft. with a perfect brain shot I will be eating him tomorrow night. Dropped him on the ground he was standing on.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Great shooting, & nice set up.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Right up side the head. Nice shot. Good eats. There really seems to be a bunch of them this year. If the coyotes don't get them before fall.... it's on!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I saw 12 yesterday but after I shot this one I couldn't seem to hit anything. Maybe tonight....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice! Swapping a few veggies for some protein ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tony290515 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice shot ????

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Try the torque it's laser accurate


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Good shot


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

What ammo with those gold gym bands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks like 3/8 steel


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

It is 3/8 in. steel sold by daisy.


----------

